
AES-256 Encryption Possibly Now Broken - technolo-g
http://yournewswire.com/encryption-security-may-not-be-secure-anymore/
======
minimaxir
Er, the University of Toronto link to their press release doesn't work, and I
can't find any record of it ever existing on the Internet.

~~~
kkirsche
It brings me to some conference page in August. Seems like a ploy not anything
of actual value sadly. Also looked around and found copycat articles to this
but nothing from a source I recognized or trusted and nothing I could find
from the university.

------
tshtf
Discussion from 5 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11872829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11872829)

